# No Reply from Hymer Service (Preston)



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

Has anyone tried to contact Hymer Service at Preston recently?

All I get is the phone ringing - no one picks up!

Any information would be welcome.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Apparently major restructuring / hiring and firing taking place. 
Am trying to get a cabinet door sorted but no joy. Sales staff are also struggling to contact their own service department - very strange set up!!
Sally


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry if this is off topic but as a non Hymer owner, therefore no axe to grind at all, it absolutely beats the hell out of me why THE player in the market has restricted itself to one outlet in the UK.

I wonder how many more units Hymer would have sold if they had several dealers here?
Paul


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

I was there just over a week ago. The Service Dept. office was being decorated. I had tried unsuccessfully to contact either direct or through reception which happens to be a couple of miles away. It turned out the phones had been unplugged :? 
However the good news once there the dealt with me promptly and nothing was too much trouble.
Fingers crossed for my next visit as I have an insurance claim going through.


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for these responses.
I wonder what Hymer (Germany) thinks the advantage of restricting its UK outlets.
I need a small part under waranty, but rather than do the 200 mile round trip to have it fitted, I'll probably buy it from O'Leary, between Beverley and Hull, and fit it myself.


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

oldenstar said:


> Sorry if this is off topic but as a non Hymer owner, therefore no axe to grind at all, it absolutely beats the hell out of me why THE player in the market has restricted itself to one outlet in the UK.
> 
> I wonder how many more units Hymer would have sold if they had several dealers here?
> Paul


What about Peter Hambilton http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/ or Deepcar http://www.dmiuk.com/

With all this choice I can never understand why anyone would want to get ripped off by that useless crowd at Hymer UK


----------

